# وحدات قياس الكميات الفيزيائيه



## عبير عبد الرحمن (10 نوفمبر 2009)

:15::15::15: 

السلام عليكم انا جمعتلكم تقريبا كل الكميات الفيزيائيه ووحدات قياسها ليسهل معرفه القياس الفيزيائي لكل كميه 



*كيلوجرام*
*الكتلة*

*متر*
*الطول*

*ثانية*
*الزمن*

*هيرتز = 1\ ثانية = التردد*

*كيلوجرام \ م3*
*الكثافة*

*متر \ ثانية*
*السرعة*

*نيوتن = كجم . متر \ ثانية-2*
*القوة*

*جول*
*الشغل والطاقة*

*وات القدرة*

*كجم . م2 \ ث كمية التحرك الزاوي*

*نيوتن . متر عزم اللي ( الدوران )*

*كجم . م \ ث كمية التحرك الخطي *
*كجم . م2 عزم القصور الذاتي *
*باسكال = نيوتن \ م2 الضغط *
*كولوم = أمبير . ثانية الشحنة *
*أمبير التيار *
*نيوتن \ كولوم شدة المجال الكهربائي *
*نيوتن . متر2 \ كولوم كثافة الفيض الكهربي *
*فولت القوة الدافعة الكهربية *
*فولت الجهد الكهربائي *
*فاراد = كولوم \ فولت السعة *
*كولوم . متر العزم الكهربي *
*كولوم \ م2 الاستقطاب الكهربي *
*كولوم \ نيوتن . م2 السماحية *
*أوم المقاومة *
*متر . أوم المقاومة النوعية *
*أمبير . متر2 العزم المغناطيسي *
*ويبر = فولت . ثانية الفيض المغناطيسي *
*تسلا = ويبر \ متر2 = نيوتن \ أمبير الحث المغناطيسي *
*أمبير \ متر شدة الجال المغناطيسي *
*أمبير. متر شدة التمغنط *
*هنري = ويبر \ أمبير الحث *
*ويبر \ أمبير . متر = نيوتن \ أمبير2*
*النفاذيةا*


(1) وحدات الأطوال : 

وتعتمد على البوصة ، وهي أصغر الوحدات . . . 

القدم = 12 بوصة ، الياردة = 3 أقدام (36 بوصة) ، القصبة = 5,5 ياردة ، الفرلنج = 40 قصبة (220 ياردة ، أو 660 قدم) .


(2) وحدات المساحات :


القدم المربع = 144 بوصة مربعة . الياردة المربعة = 9 أقدام مربعة = 1296 بوصة مربعة .

القصبة المربعة = 30،25 ياردة مربعة . الفدان = 160 قصبة مربعة = 4840 ياردة مربعة . 

الميل المربع = 640 فدان .


ثالثاً : وحدات الحجوم :

القدم المكعب = 1728 بوصة مكعبة . الياردة المكعبة = 27 قدم مكعب 



(4) وحدات القياس في النظام المتري :



المتر = 1000 ملليمتر = 100 سنتمتر = 10 ديسمتر .

اليكامتر = 100 متر ، الهكتومتر = 10 متر ، الكيلومتر = 1000 متر .


الهكتار هو : وحدة قياس مساحات الأرض

اللتر هو : وحدة لقياس حجم السوائل ويعادل 0،25 جالون (1000 سنتمتر مكعب) .




قياس درجات الحرارة : 

هناك مقياسان دوليان لقياس درجات الحرارة . . هما : 

( أ ) المقياس المئوي Celsius "centigrade" .

(ب) المقياس الفهرنهيتي Fehrenheit .

ويتم التحويل من أي منهما إلى الآخر طبقاً للعلاقتين التاليتين : 

فْ = ( مْ × 1،8 ) + 32 .

مْ = ( فْ - 32 ) ÷ 1،8 .

فى النظام الفهرنهايتى تكون درجة تجمد الماء 32 درجة أما الغليان تكون 212 درجة
فى النظام المئوى تكون درجة تجمد الماء صفر درجة مئوية أما الغليان تكون 100 درجة


:15::15:


----------



## عمراياد (11 نوفمبر 2009)

عاشت الايادي يا مهندسة عبير على المجهود الطيب

بارك الله بكِ


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (11 نوفمبر 2009)

عمراياد قال:


> عاشت الايادي يا مهندسة عبير على المجهود الطيب
> 
> بارك الله بكِ


 

بارك الله فيك اخي اياد


----------

